# ad-hoc tethering workaround for cm9 alpha 1



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
This is a workaround I found useful since my optimus v is not detected by my touchpad (ad-hoc).

I installed PdaNet Tablet on the Touchpad.
Then I installed Foxfi on the optimus v.

Setup PdaNet Tablet to connect via Android Wifi. Basic default settings seemed to work for me.

On Foxfi on the phone I just enabled the wifi without any regard to settings. After a few seconds the phone shows up on the tablets wifi reading when PdaNet is enabled. It connects and is very stable for me. I tried the Gscript route but it is extremely unstable. This method is working very very stable for me. Hopefuly it helps many others too.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

You should change the title of your post to reflect the real subject: Ad-hoc tethering


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry, I have never posted on this site before. I did not think my post through, I just went ahead and posted without much thought.


----------

